# What is your favorite snack that no one else will touch



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2021)

This can be anything that you love, but no one else in your home will eat.  It can be a sandwich, a can of Vienna Sausage, Head Cheese, stinky cheese, potted meat, well, you get the idea. 

Here are some of mine.  Suffice it to say that I ate at my paternal grand parents home enough times to be introduced to a wide variety of foods. 

1. Liverwurst (braunschweiger), straight up,or especially on toasted rye with  lettuce, tomato, sweet onion, and Miracle Whip
2. Head cheese sandwich
3. VanCamp's Pork & Beans with cocktail wienies
4. Pickled Pig's Feat
5. Raging Bull Salsa
6. Red Hot pickled sausages
7. Granny Smith Apples
8. Rhubarb stalks
9. Salmon patties
10. Baloot (just kidding  I won' touch it either.

Your turn.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 11, 2021)

Habanero peppers, though I have gotten a few others to like them, through the years. 

Something that I eat that few others like, though it's not a snack, is bitter melon. Even some of the Indian people that I know won't eat them, though I have snuck them into dishes, without telling them, until they tell me they like the dish - a trick I've played on a number of people, with things they don't like, except with things like cilantro, which I realize is a genetic thing.


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 11, 2021)

Spaghettios right out of the can
Fermented tofu
Raw cranberries


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2021)

Unsweetened cranberry juice
Kippers on crisp rye bread
open faced, (boiled) potato sandwich on heavy rye buttered with bacon fat, and chives or dill as garnish
stinky brie


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 21, 2021)

I like pistachios and a cold beer.  A football game goes well with them.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 21, 2021)

I can never get anyone to share an anchovy pizza with me, so I always have enough leftovers for at least two more meals. In fact, since I have lived in California (40 years) I have only found three people to share an anchovy pizza, and they were all Pilipinos.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 22, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can never get anyone to share an anchovy pizza with me, so I always have enough leftovers for at least two more meals. In fact, since I have lived in California (40 years) I have only found three people to share an anchovy pizza, and they were all Pilipinos.



I have never had anyone share one with me. So, I buy the flat fillets in the little tray can.  I think its Vigo brand.
When I order pizza, I put anchovies just on my slices. 
When I am in a restaurant I ask for them on the side.
Frankly I like them uncooked better.  Room temp from the can.
I want to try the salt packed some day.
Anchovies are so good.  I wonder why so many despise them?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn't used to like anchovies, and I think it had something to do with those little tins of anchovies in the old days, in which the anchovies had shrunk up to about 1/3 the volume in the can, and the flavor was disgusting! It seems that anchovies quality goes down faster than other canned fish.  The first ones I found that were good back then were the Progresso, which were in the refrigerator section of the stores, and the cans were filled with the anchovies, much lighter in color, and they were good.  Later, I found even better ones in larger cans, which were also kept in the refrigerator case in better stores - in Claudio's, I have to ask for them, as they are in the back!   I buy them in 16 oz cans, and empty them into a glass jar, when I open them.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 22, 2021)

I don't order pizza with anchovies. They tend to put far more than I like. I like a few chopped anchovies on pizza.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 22, 2021)

So a couple of mine, though some I haven't had in a while:


Apple slices with Italian dressing.
Canned peaches with French dressing (rue French is best).
Canned pears with cheap cheddar cheese.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 23, 2021)

FrankZ said:


> So a couple of mine, though some I haven't had in a while:
> 
> 
> Apple slices with Italian dressing.





OK - I tried this at lunch today.  May I just say... NO.  Horrible thing to do to nice Honeycrisps....


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 23, 2021)

I'll have to 2nd the liverwurst. In fact, I just bought some today. My husband would never touch it and my son won't touch it either. 

Avocado is another one. No one in my family will eat it. 

Canned smoked oysters. 

Liver. Period. I don't know one other person who likes it. Deep-fried chicken livers is one of my favorite munchies. I also like beef liver and onions. Not exactly a snack, but it rolls in there with the liver option.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 23, 2021)

Janet H said:


> OK - I tried this at lunch today.  May I just say... NO.  Horrible thing to do to nice Honeycrisps....



You used the wrong dressing...


----------



## KatyCooks (Apr 15, 2021)

I adore Marmite Cashews.   (Marmite is a very devisive substance!)

And I love dark chocolate covered pretzels called Flipz.   However, apparently not enough people like dark chocolate so they are impossible to get in any shops and I have resorted to ordering them by the box from Amazon.  Very sad.    I have actually now bought some dark chocolate and a bag of pretzels (from the American section in the "Foods of the World" aisle in Sainsburys), and will attempt to make my own version!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2021)

Linda0818 said:


> I'll have to 2nd the liverwurst. In fact, I just bought some today. My husband would never touch it and my son won't touch it either.
> 
> Avocado is another one. No one in my family will eat it.
> 
> ...



Both pork, and chicken livers make great pate', as do goose livers.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 18, 2021)

anything salty......
cheese sticks or any  sliced cheese will do,  with all crackers out there
dill pickles 

popcorn
pretzels esp. the  large sourdough rye

have to pass on anchovies tho*



all breads
all fruits except coconut


----------



## Linda0818 (Apr 19, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Both pork, and chicken livers make great pate', as do goose livers.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



They most certainly do


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 19, 2021)

...Frutti di mare..my son will eat this, too, but he moved out years ago so I don't have to hide the jar in the back of the fridge..this stuff is getting harder and harder to find in these parts..


----------



## Lee Vining (Apr 19, 2021)

Philly Cream Cheese on toasted n buttered Rye bread.
It's a vice.

I allow myself one Heath Candy bar a year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 19, 2021)

Rocklobster said:


> ...Frutti di mare..my son will eat this, too, but he moved out years ago so I don't have to hide the jar in the back of the fridge..this stuff is getting harder and harder to find in these parts..


Is that something you made or something you buy? Is it a salad? I had a seafood salad in Pisa, Italy when we were there years ago. So good [emoji39]


----------



## corkyvike (Apr 25, 2022)

Underwood Deviled Ham.


The best.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2022)

I like *dulse* to snack on once in a while, not many people, unless they are Maritimers, seem to like them - much less even know what it is!

I think the world of people who know (black) licorice are divided in half - those who love and those who hate....  luckily in my particular world no one likes it   yah! all for me!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> I like *dulse* to snack on once in a while, not many people, unless they are Maritimers, seem to like them - much less even know what it is!
> 
> I think the world of people who know (black) licorice are divided in half - those who love and those who hate....  luckily in my particular world no one likes it   yah! all for me!



I have had dulse. It was good, but only in small quantities.

Don't worry, I don't want your black licorice. It's not the kind I like. You probably wouldn't like the kind I like, "salmiak pastiller". They are popular in the Nordic countries. They contain ammonium chloride. I used to consider those a real treat when I was a kid and my mum would bring some back from visits to Denmark. I have had them as an adult and still like them. They are just hard to come by around here. I like those in small quantities.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2022)

Actually I have had them, or a similar pastille.  Not quite the same as the soft licorice we have here but still very good!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Actually I have had them, or a similar pastille.  Not quite the same as the soft licorice we have here but still very good!



Did you try the ones with ammonium chloride? I think that makes a huge difference. As kids, we would take six of the little, hard, diamond shaped pastiller and lick one side or each one and stick them to the back of a hand in a star shape. Then we could lick a bit, whenever we wanted the taste. My mum taught us that, so I think it's probably a pretty standard way for Danish kids to enjoy them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 25, 2022)

This reminds me of Sen-Sen candies! I loved those things when I was a kid. Sadly, they are no longer made.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Apr 25, 2022)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can never get anyone to share an anchovy pizza with me, so I always have enough leftovers for at least two more meals. In fact, since I have lived in California (40 years) I have only found three people to share an anchovy pizza, and they were all Pilipinos.


 
I´m on my way. LOVE anchovy pizza  - and if you add a few sliced finger chiles, and a few capers, even better!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 25, 2022)

Two things...

Beer and M&Ms and crushed potato chips on vanilla ice cream.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2022)

*taxy*,  although my father was a Chemical Engineer and was constantly trying to teach us tid-bits - I don't think at 10 yrs old I would have paid much attention or retained, to a subject on ammonium chloride. 

OMG...  yes* CG*! Sen-sens too!  loved them! 

The pastilles were larger than the sen-sens and harder than wine gums but not crunchy.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 25, 2022)

Kipper snacks (smoked herring) from Canada.    Couldn't get these for awhile due to import/export regs 2ndary to covid restrictions.

How I like to eat these-- 2 slices whole grain toast, one can kippers drained, raw onion slice and a squeegee of yellow ball park mustard.   This is a lonely food to eat unless you share a wee morsel with the cat.


----------



## blissful (Apr 25, 2022)

I wouldn't say no one will eat my snacks, since hubs and I eat the same snacks.
Oat-fruit cookies, dehydrated pineapple, fresh oranges, apples, bananas, dried berries assorted, dairy free dark chocolate chips, all fruit nothing added fruit rollups (was a gift from family that we keep in the truck).


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2022)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Kipper snacks (smoked herring) from Canada.    Couldn't get these for awhile due to import/export regs 2ndary to covid restrictions.
> 
> How I like to eat these-- 2 slices whole grain toast, one can kippers drained, raw onion slice and a squeegee of yellow ball park mustard.   This is a lonely food to eat unless you share a wee morsel with the cat.



Try it on Ryvita or one of the other crisp rye breads, like Rye Crisp or Wasa.

Danes like to put the raw onion or chives, maybe some sliced, hard boiled egg or a small bit of scrambled egg. A blob of crème fraiche or sour cream is good too.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2022)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Kipper snacks (smoked herring)
> How I like to eat these-- 2 slices whole grain toast, one can kippers drained, raw onion slice and a squeegee of yellow ball park mustard.   T_*his is a lonely food to eat *_unless you share a wee morsel with the cat.





blissful said:


> from family that we keep in the truck).





taxlady said:


> Try it on Ryvita or one of the other crisp rye breads, like Rye Crisp or Wasa.



Dad would take sardine sandwiches for lunch. Blech... 
He also ate them on Ryvita, etc.

*Bliss*...  what family do you keep in the truck? Do they like it there? Do you let them out often? or at least for a bit at night?


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 29, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> This reminds me of Sen-Sen candies! I loved those things when I was a kid. Sadly, they are no longer made.
> 
> View attachment 51555



Brings back memories.   

Ross


----------



## Marlingardener (Apr 30, 2022)

My favorite snack is smoked Gouda and pimento stuffed green olives. Have you any idea how hard it is to get smoked Gouda here in central Texas? When I find it I get extra. Thank heavens cheese keeps well!


----------



## blissful (Apr 30, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> *Bliss*...  what family do you keep in the truck? Do they like it there? Do you let them out often? or at least for a bit at night?




They are a very small family. Small, thin, short. They like it. We never let them out, even at night, though sometimes when we go shopping they escape and we have to search for them. Last time we found them at Baskin Robbins.


We've been eating leftover apple blueberry pancakes for snacks lately.


----------

